# lionel atlanticR/Conversion



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike(Die Customs) here is pics of Battery packs 9.6 r/c battery packs taped together and rewired with bullet connectors. Installed Trackside TE in tender with battery packs. I use the chargers that came with each one to charge them. All the wires for TE are left intact except for new connectors so it can also be used to power the Track. Here is link to web page for R/C conversions AP22 are for the Lionel others are for bmann4-6-0 conversion and pics of them in basement of our old home plus pic of LGB Mogul insides 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/hap/battery%20conversion


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

For the Lionel Atlantic were you able to trigger its Rail Sounds via remote control? I have a Lionel Diesel and Atlantic and have been thinking about making RC but would like to have their original sound as well.


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

My Atlantic did not have railsound in it so no sound


----------

